# PM alter via email



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I;m occassionally getting an email saying that I have received a PM but when I log onto the forum there are no new PM's

Is my system having a laugh with me [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Possibly someone else is!

You get an email when a PM is in your inbox, but between the PM getting to your inbox and you actually reading it the sender can edit... or delete it.

Have a look here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23622


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

cheers Kevin (should have done a search before posting..soz!)


----------

